# Hobbit



## Pheonix (Apr 30, 2012)

copied from original thread



dyefukked said:


> I was trying to locate a photo - no luck.
> 
> HOBBIT, real first name Conrad (ha!)
> this happened a couple years ago. i told him i'd keep telling people he was a thief, because stealin from kids is the lowest.
> ...


 


CrimCon said:


> "...first name's conrad..."
> 
> Call him Connie.





hshh said:


> when i was with 3rd eye he was with hobbit ( above post) their fuckin peices of shit





frzrbrnd said:


> met third eye and hobbit in philly this year. i can attest that they both suck.


----------



## menu (May 14, 2012)

so I was recently informed that a guy named hobbit with facial tattoos is probably responsible for fucking up clutter. we think he robbed him and threw him of the moving train. the update on clutter is bad. he's brain dead. and theyre probably pulling the plug. if anyone has info on this piece of shit HOBBIT please let me know. hit me up asap. this was recent so he's probably still on the west coast or mid west area. this is serious. and this will be taken care of. thank you.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel (May 14, 2012)

What a fucker.. I heard that name when I was on the west coast back in December, too. He must have quite the reputation.


----------



## menu (May 15, 2012)

thanks phoenix. it would make sense that he was with 3rd eye john. fucking guys is a shitty mess.


----------



## grindpunx (May 15, 2012)

this makes me sick to my fucking stomach. that kid is a fucking theif, he stole some shit from me last year. ill let you know where hes headed if i see him


----------



## hshh (May 15, 2012)

i hopped outta philly with him and 3rd eye john. there fuckin peices of shit. 3rd eye tried throwing me off while goin about45 mph. and basically raped my girlfreind at the time. fuck hobbit he has some shit coming to him.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 15, 2012)

RockyTheFlyingSquirrel said:


> Anarchy is also getting revenge if you disagree with what was done. Bad shit happens all the time, but now look what's happening.. Nobody's calling the cops, they're seeking blood on their own. If you wanna get really technical, every system is anarchy.. You think most of these fuckers play by the rules? Hell no..


 
yeah, find this person and make them reconsider their life choices.


----------



## menu (May 15, 2012)

so is this thread dead?


----------



## derailed (May 15, 2012)

Dang. That is really really sad. I've met Hobbit, so I can't say I'm surprised. I'll keep an eye out for him in Portland though, and put the word out.


----------



## Pheonix (May 15, 2012)

menu said:


> so is this thread dead?


 
Nope just keeping the shit talking out of it so we can concentrate of where he is, Merged with the Thread in "Untrustworthy & Shady people" sub-forum.


----------



## menu (May 16, 2012)

cool. also I got an update. he's still in eugene. I guess he tried to go to the hospital to see clutter. he's saying that he didnt do what is thought happened. he said he was on a different boxcar. from the sounds of it his story has holes. Ill keep ya posted folks


----------



## grindpunx (May 16, 2012)

may be true he didnt do it. but he has the reputation to be a drunk asshole, and a theif. he pulled a knife on me because i accused him of stealing from me and then later admitted he did steal from me but i never got my shit back he just dipped town,


----------



## menu (May 17, 2012)

anyone got photos of this guy?


----------



## TGandChunk (May 27, 2012)

He tried telling me and my old man that 100% without a doubt, any train from Albany, NY would be going straight to Chicago or Montreal. Later we got a ride from an ex- trucker to Selkirk and he informed us Hobbit had just ditched a girl around Albany and took her dog and one of the puppies, hoping to trade the puppy for a ride out of Albany.
Don't know how much of that story is true, but he seemed like an idiot when I met him and he said that crap about Albany, so it wouldn't surprise me he'd do some shit like that.


----------



## hobojudah (Jul 5, 2012)

menu said:


> so I was recently informed that a guy named hobbit with facial tattoos is probably responsible for fucking up clutter. we think he robbed him and threw him of the moving train. the update on clutter is bad. he's brain dead. and theyre probably pulling the plug. if anyone has info on this piece of shit HOBBIT please let me know. hit me up asap. this was recent so he's probably still on the west coast or mid west area. this is serious. and this will be taken care of. thank you.


 rest in grease clutter, you are missed entirely. my prayers are with your family.


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Jul 27, 2012)

met hobbit in the bay area and again in santa barbara and also in Austin. he kept making comments about my girls tits and also following us everytime hesaw usmaking $. finally i told him he should stay away from me and my girl. he obliged.


----------



## deleted user (Aug 9, 2012)

this website is amazing. i just signed up. im from oakland, so ill keep an eye out for this "hobbit" and if i see him, once i confirm its him, ill fuck him up, then let you guys know hes in oakland. does anyone have a description of him or a picture?


----------



## katiehabits (Aug 23, 2012)

what the fuck is wrong with people?!?!?! does anyone know what happened to this guy after clutter's family pulled the plug. does he ever come up to canada? someone's gotta post a fucking picture of this jerk.


----------



## FLAPJACK (Aug 28, 2012)

dont know much about this hobbit character, but i had met clutter a few times here and there, great guy. super close to a ton of my friends. this john with the 3rd eye character is a fucking creep though, if you see him, watch out.


----------



## Melody (Oct 5, 2012)

I miss Clutter a lot. I was in Portland right after this incident occurred and heard several variations on what actually happened. Even Hobbits. He did show up while I was there and I heard the story he was telling. I didn't see him though. I can attest to his being a piece of shit though and wasn't surprised to hear he did this. I met him a year earlier and he is thief at least.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 16, 2013)

too bad theres not a picture... this, i assume, is still under investigation by the community. a buddy of mine was almost beat up because his name is "hobo" when it first happened, the game of telephone almost fucked my buddy up. Ihope someone finds this guy... if they havent already. this is why stp is good


----------



## sarbear (Apr 5, 2013)

menu said:


> so I was recently informed that a guy named hobbit with facial tattoos is probably responsible for fucking up clutter. we think he robbed him and threw him of the moving train. the update on clutter is bad. he's brain dead. and theyre probably pulling the plug. if anyone has info on this piece of shit HOBBIT please let me know. hit me up asap. this was recent so he's probably still on the west coast or mid west area. this is serious. and this will be taken care of. thank you.


 

portland


----------



## sarbear (Apr 5, 2013)

menu said:


> thanks phoenix. it would make sense that he was with 3rd eye john. fucking guys is a shitty mess.


omg 3rd eye john i fucking forgot all about that kid.. jesus


----------



## sarbear (Apr 5, 2013)

i saw clutter 2 days in eugene before it happened <3


----------



## Christian XVX (May 8, 2013)

So I ran into Hobbit in Portland a bit ago, I didn't know who he was. About 2 days ago he pulled a smiley on one of my friends and stole their beer. If anyone is still looking for him and you're in the Portland area he hangs out in front of a place called Pepinos; address is 914 NW 23rd AVE. He's usually there around 5-dark spanging it up.


----------



## LeftCoast (May 11, 2013)

Someone get a photo of this loser or post his facebook/social media. This guy is a total piece of shit and I wouldn't dare allow this douche to lurk in my city and exploit our community. I would pull the good ol fashion "ally grab" and catch him while he's out and about. or ultimately shame him turn your back to him and ignore him entirely. If this guy uses brute force to jack people, I would also suggest using brute force to defend yourself, your spot, and your gear. Hell yes. USE CAUTION. Don't advertise who you are or your identity. You don't need to boast. Safety is way more important than war stories. Keep cool, use observation, and analyze people before you ever make any critical decisions when participating with people you are unfamiliar with. Meet in public places. Keep your valuables concealed as well as your weapons. *cough* LEAD PIPE *cough*


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (May 11, 2013)

Here's another thread with a link to Hobbit's facebook: http://squattheplanet.com/threads/clutters-donation-drive.13793/#post-125382


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 26, 2013)

If anyone has any information or updates on this guy, let us know, I'd like to see this guy get some street justice.


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw 3rd eye john a little over a month ago in Nola.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 6, 2014)

sure hope these guys are not still out there... wow ill be glad to sleep with a sword by my side if i get the misfortune of meeting these bandits.


----------



## West (Nov 9, 2014)

I met a hobbit in garberville and later arcata. Short man, missing teeth, dready, older. Didn't seem like a jackroller but don't know him well. If were talking about the same guy he spends most of his time between garberville and SoCal beaches. Ask a street kid in Garber


----------



## katiehabits (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey anybody that knew Clutter in that area? This guy still deserves to get fucked up bad for what he did.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 17, 2014)

whos clutter and what did he do? jeez


----------



## Odin (Nov 17, 2014)

.... wow... I'm not even out there traveling... but that was a shitty post. Read the thread. EH... ? seems like you just read the last post there and reacted.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 17, 2014)

yeah i did.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 17, 2014)

Venatus said:


> yeah i did.



not well enough apparently...



menu said:


> so I was recently informed that a guy named hobbit with facial tattoos is probably responsible for fucking up clutter. we think he robbed him and threw him of the moving train. the update on clutter is bad. he's brain dead. and theyre probably pulling the plug. if anyone has info on this piece of shit HOBBIT please let me know. hit me up asap. this was recent so he's probably still on the west coast or mid west area. this is serious. and this will be taken care of. thank you.



i think you got confused by this statement:



katiehabits said:


> Hey anybody that knew Clutter in that area? This guy still deserves to get fucked up bad for what he did.



the "this guy still deserves..." was pointed at the person 'hobbit' that this thread is about, not the victim, 'clutter'.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 17, 2014)

oh, thanks. i read this post a long while ago and completely forgot what it was about. no joke. also i think its fitting that i encounter a guy named odin on here. for every action their is an equal opposite reaction. the comedy of fate.
But yeah go and delete my absent minded reply up there, i regret speed reading and posting that.


----------



## Venatus (Nov 17, 2014)

Venatus said:


> yeah i did.


as in i screwed up and made a jim skim post. i read this thread a few days ago and then i forgot the details about it so i posted on impulse because i was preoccupied.


----------



## OakTreeHopper (Aug 20, 2016)

Yah this cat is still west coasting....met him in santa booboo or SF this year


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Anybody still looking, or, did this get squashed?


----------



## buckeye (Oct 12, 2018)

Ezra Fyre said:


> Anybody still looking, or, did this get squashed?


Kid sucks. Stabbed me with dirty needles ten years ago. Think hes dead by now


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Nov 4, 2018)

buckeye said:


> Kid sucks. Stabbed me with dirty needles ten years ago. Think hes dead by now


He's not. He's still in Portland area.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 25, 2019)

@Ezra Fyre 
How do you know of his wareabouts?


----------



## Melkordoom (Feb 1, 2020)

I use to roll with Hobbit or rather he followed us from Roseville yard with Doug E Fresh l.
I’ve know Doug since middle school he’s cool but hobbit we fucked him up in estacada Oregon, if it’s this is the same dude I am thinking of stupid horns tattooed on his forehead.
Dude’s a fucking idiot I wouldn’t be surprised if he’s still around.


----------

